# Custom made figure eight track part #1



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,
Check out Ron Sklenars figure eight track he made for Crash and Burn.

Look at all the details he did with the track, car bodies, building and other others !!

Joe


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

5 more pictures


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

the last 5


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Cool

Boosted


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Ron's builds are always incredible. I'll have to go & dig out some pics of the junk yard & the gas station he did after the junk yard. They would be a nice addition to the thread & they deserve to be seen too.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

great diorama :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool stuff!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wicked set up!!! I think I need to count my L&J intersection tracks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome race track diorama. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Being a fan of the Aurora Lincoln, really like the #76 racer. ..RL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

The Land HO design crew gives it all thumbs... ding:thumbsup:... ding:thumbsup:... ding:thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

great looking track:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

eastside johnny said:


> Ron's builds are always incredible. I'll have to go & dig out some pics of the junk yard & the gas station he did after the junk yard. They would be a nice addition to the thread & they deserve to be seen too.


I've seen the junkyard at a couple of shows. It is nothing short of amazing. Never seen the gas station; I'm eagerly waiting in hopes that you find the pics...

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I've seen the junkyard too...*

... but this track is in the league with Bob Hardin's "Track-In-A-Box"... Diorama's are one thing... working micro-layouts like this are a whole other thing. Just dig the colors, the detail, the well-done cars... and you can run on it... Speaking of running, hey TAFX1 (Joe)... any chance you can shoot a short Video???


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome track :thumbsup: I first noticed it posted on a Facebook HO Slotcar Group.... Great details and love the era it's set in. VERY COOL !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- one complaint about that Track though, I'd be scared to Death to be a spectator 
I mean the only safety measures between you and a raggedy Jalopy sliding through the turns- is a few sparsely placed HAYBALES- YIKES!


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

completed


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Last 5


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tomyafx1 said:


> Guys,
> Check out Ron Sklenars figure eight track he made for Crash and Burn.
> 
> Look at all the details he did with the track, car bodies, building and other others !!
> ...


how'd u do the 4lane "X-crossing"????
that's a strke of genious alone :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bubbah, without knowing for sure, that looks very much like 4 Atlas intersections.
I am not good at IDing track from pictures, but that looks like Atlas intersections.
more to come from someone who is sure no doubt.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I believe the track is Aurora Lock & Joiner. Intersections were cut up, glued and soldered to "frankentrack" a four way. I recently gathered together all the Atlas track I need to make a figure 8. It cost me a little over $300 to collect all the track needed. Atlas makes intersections that will fit together without any alterations. I'm a Lock & Joiner guy myself, but you really can't beat Atlas track for ease of use and good electrical connections. 
I saw a Lock & Joiner four way at the St. Louis show. I think it was $175. You can find Atlas four way for about $100 ( 4 pieces @ $25 ea.)
If I had the room I'd have a figure 8 set up right now.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Flat out awesome.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hojoe, OK, I see the locks now. didn't look close enough at all the pics, just the intersection. good eye.


----------

